# Chrysler Pace Car



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is my build of the MPC 1932 Chrysler Imperial. I broke my wrist in the middle of the build and pretty much lost the use of that hand, so I didn't get done all that I wanted (such as changing the bumpers to be 1933 versions and hinging the hood). I did replace the too-short tie rod with some brass rod, started plumbing the engine, filled in the missing part of the floor, and opened up the horns. Anyway, on to the pics:





































Both the rumble seat and the golf bag door open










Here's the engine


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Clean build.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks fantastic, especially the work on the engine! Great detail job man!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice build! I love the styling of the 20's and 30's cars.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had that kit a looong while ago, I did mine with a red body and black fenders, it was a great kit wish I could get another one.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

How did the wrist heal up scottnkatt? Will we be seeing more great builds?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Whiskeyrat, the wrist is not healing too well so far. The doc told me the cast has to be on for 8 to 12 weeks. I told him that I'm coming in every two weeks to get it x-ray'd and see for myself how long I need to keep it on. The x-ray we just did shows that the bones are not mending yet, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

I've been working on finishing another car that was started pre-accident, but it's taking a bit more time to finish - should be soon, then I can post pics of that. Working with one hand and two fingers makes some things very tough. Thanks for asking.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I'll be rooting for you my man, take extra care of that wrist and work slowly... It will take time to heal *properly* but the wait is worth it, so you can keep building great models for a long time to come! I too am still healing from a shoulder injury I sustained almost 7 years ago, so I can sympathize greatly. Godspeed to a full recovery!


----------

